# Experiences with remote tech support?



## johnosmond (Dec 7, 2016)

Just wondering if any of you have experience with remote tech support services such as bask.com or techtous.com
My grandmother is pushing 90 and has a difficult time opening her email / webpages and I'm wondering if there is any legitimate tech support for seniors. 
Seems like these guys want a pound of flesh each year just to help with basic tasks.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 7, 2016)

*Never ued those, but have used remote support from Geek Squad at Best Buy.  They did great.
*


----------



## Don M. (Dec 7, 2016)

These "Tech Services" can be a help if a person has computer problems.  However, if your grandmother is just having troubles "using" her computer, she probably needs someone to sit down with her and walk her through the basic use of her system.  

One of the bigger scams being waged on Seniors is "Tech Services".  Once you allow them to access your computer, they have free reign to access any/all personal information you may have stored there....banking, investments, etc.  Here is a warning from the FTC about such services.

https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0346-tech-support-scams


----------



## johnosmond (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah, this is a big concern of mine. How are you supposed to tell the good guys from the bad guys? Even the guys at Geek Squad...these are kids getting paid a few buck an hour to fix your stuff. How do you know they aren't just collecting your data? I've read a lot of consumer affairs / bbb on these sites and a lot of the reviews seem good...then there's always a few that make the service sound awful...waiting on hold for 40 minutes...a few hours...


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 7, 2016)

Tech support for FitBit products...unless you have a valid human on the line nothing will be solved.


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 8, 2016)

I would contact her local senior center or senior services advocate to find out if there's someone who can help teach computer basics to her.


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2017)

When I bought my refurbed computer, it had Team Viewer installed which is a remote access program. The shop where I bought it said that it would eliminate the need to haul my bulky desktop into the shop. I have never used it. I just feel funny about letting someone do that, but then you don't know what they do when you do bring it in.


----------

